# Rear Naked Choke defense ideas. Come on in!



## swiftpete (May 1, 2006)

Well there have been a couple of threads about defense from bearhugs and headlocks. So I thought I'd start this one. Easy technique to submit someone with, as its not easy to get out of and I have used it myself when grappling. Personally my usual defense for the RNC against me, is to not get put into it fully. So far so good but what about if its on? What then? 
Come on everyone, lets hear some ideas!


----------



## beau_safken (May 1, 2006)

Do we also have to be naked to pull off this choke?


----------



## swiftpete (May 1, 2006)

Hey man if thats how you practice it in your school thats cool.. At mine I'm close to the other guys. But not that close!


----------



## MardiGras Bandit (May 1, 2006)

If someone is on your back, _turn yourself around as quick as possible! _There are a few ways to do this, I like to get my arm up against my head (kinda like I'm stretching my tricep) and use it to pull myself around. Also, tuck your chin in to your chest. This won't protect you for long (because a RNC can break your jaw if you don't let your chin up), but it usually buys you a few seconds.


----------



## Lisa (May 1, 2006)

Try getting a hand inbetween your your head and the arm that is choking you and make space.  Position is important in the RNC for it to be affective.  Try to be fast enough to not let your opponent get both hooks in, like Mardigras Bandit says, move as fast as you can.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 1, 2006)

If someone is in the position to get RNC on you, YOU CAN'T LET THEM!  You've got to make them fight for every inch, because once its on, there isn't much that you can do other then go out (or tap).

Get your chin down and try to get your body turned.  If the person has got a good rear mount, this can be very difficult and you'll have to work on breaking the position as you are trying to fight the choke...NOT EASY!  Once you turn your body where the choke becomes harder to apply, then you'll have a better chance of getting back to a neutral position.

If the choke is on see if you can pull the arm around from in back of your head and then keep fighting.  If not, and its for your life, go for the eyes, grab an ear, scratch, and bite anything that gets within reach.


----------



## Flatlander (May 1, 2006)

If the choke is properly applied, the only hope of getting out is to break a digit and hope the person on your back lets up.  If the hooks are in, and the head is tucked, that is really all that's left.  Unless you can squeeze a hand in between your back and his groin....again, not a very high likelihood of success there.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 1, 2006)

I think you always have a chance to stick a finger in the eye or rip an ear off.  Even if the head is the tucked.  The key is to not panic.  I suggest that at least a couple of times during your training, you should let someone put this choke on you until you go out and you should work on fighting it the entire time.  The first time is really scary, but after that, getting choked out gets a little easier.  I guess its like taking a punch to the head, not something you want to do everyday, but something you should experience.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 1, 2006)

Turn towards the fingers of the arm around your neck.

Get to the side, try to work your shoulders to the ground before it is applied, if they are trying to choke you with their right, slide off to the left.

If they are doing this with their hand behind your head reach up and strip it off, apply a armbar over your shoulder, you won't tap them but will hopefully create a opening to escape.

Try to pull one of their arms over your head, so their right arm to the left side of your head.

If their ankles are crossed you can attempt a foot lock, this may get them to break the attempt to defend their foot.

If you are turtled clear one of their hooks, (donkey kick, or with your elbow) and try to roll them over (sort of like a shoulder throw) you.  Don't let them kick your knees out and put you on your belly.

Once it's sunk you're pretty much done as you'll be asleep in a few seconds, you need to escape before it is fully applied.


----------



## MJS (May 1, 2006)

Yes, this is something in which an escape or defense has to begin ASAP!!  Tucking the chin is one option, but as MGB stated, you will start to feel pressure on your jaw.  Shrugging your shoulders is another option that'll buy some time.  Using your hands to pull down on their arm is another choice.  

Of course, if it gets put on fully, chances are thats pretty much the beginning of the end.

Mike


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 2, 2006)

if you're standing, go limp.  immediately.  totally, completely limp.  do this at the moment you feel they're going to nail it.

they won't be ready for your dead weight and it will disrupt the hold.  they'll drop you or you'll both fall.  either way, you get a few inches at least.

don't do this preemptively.  fight using the ideas above until they've muscled you down to where you're sure they'll have it in a second.  then drop.

if you're on the ground, a couple of hail marys and our fathers to grease the skids on your way to heaven are about all i can offer...


----------



## still learning (May 2, 2006)

Hello, We are taught as soon as you feel the choke, reach up and pull the hands or arms down for some air....after that...many options...?

Foot stomps,throws,break fingers,elbows,groin grabs,eyes attacks,bites....depends....on what you feel seems like the best thing to do.

Most important...try to get some air(as listed above)....before you run out.  If you do not the other guy wins.      .........Aloha

PS: Bottle water is sold everywhere...tomorrow...bottle air?  ...you will need some in this case?


----------



## DeLamar.J (May 2, 2006)

swiftpete said:
			
		

> Well there have been a couple of threads about defense from bearhugs and headlocks. So I thought I'd start this one. Easy technique to submit someone with, as its not easy to get out of and I have used it myself when grappling. Personally my usual defense for the RNC against me, is to not get put into it fully. So far so good but what about if its on? What then?
> Come on everyone, lets hear some ideas!


Once someone gets you into a position like that, your screwed, if they know what they are doing. What you need to do is go to any extreme to make sure you dont get put in a hold like that. Bite, scratch, spit, growl, urinate, whatever it takes. Its amazing what a little bit of pee pee can do to get someone off you. Remove all pride and ego, and you wont have any trouble pulling a stunt like that.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 2, 2006)

My jujutsu instructor has a grotesquely muscular neck.  Choking him is very difficult.  You could work the muscles on your neck in order to buy yourself more time to fight.


----------



## MJS (May 2, 2006)

Mod Note:

Thread moved to Grappling

MJS
MT Sr.Mod


----------



## swiftpete (May 3, 2006)

Seems like most people say what I had sort of suspected. Simply don't let yourself get into the position, if someone puts you into it properly, you're basically done for! Interesting idea about letting your bladder go to put them off though, I think if you were in it in a real life or death situation and they had it on properly then that might just happen anyway due to the general fear factor!


----------



## kenposikh (May 3, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> If someone is in the position to get RNC on you, YOU CAN'T LET THEM! You've got to make them fight for every inch, because once its on, there isn't much that you can do other then go out (or tap).
> 
> Get your chin down and try to get your body turned. If the person has got a good rear mount, this can be very difficult and you'll have to work on breaking the position as you are trying to fight the choke...NOT EASY! Once you turn your body where the choke becomes harder to apply, then you'll have a better chance of getting back to a neutral position.
> 
> If the choke is on see if you can pull the arm around from in back of your head and then keep fighting. If not, and its for your life, go for the eyes, grab an ear, scratch, and bite anything that gets within reach.


 
PMJI but try this as a simple test against a RNC, throw both your arms out to your side palms facing forwards next point the fingers as far as possible towards the ceiling now raise both arms up and above your head till you can place one open hand and fingers open pointing to the sky in front of and touching the other. Please let me know the results re the choke and the effect on your attackers hands.

Amrik


----------



## MardiGras Bandit (May 3, 2006)

kenposikh said:
			
		

> PMJI but try this as a simple test against a RNC, throw both your arms out to your side palms facing forwards next point the fingers as far as possible towards the ceiling now raise both arms up and above your head till you can place one open hand and fingers open pointing to the sky in front of and touching the other. Please let me know the results re the choke and the effect on your attackers hands.


I tired it, and ended up finishing the choke on myself. When I lifted my arms I tightend the choke for my partner, who wasn't putting pressure on. I had to drop my arms or I would have put myself out.


----------



## Echsos (May 3, 2006)

I'm kinda new to BJJ, I've only done wrestling for 3 years.  Has anyone ever tried to tuck your chin before he can slap it on, then grab one of his feet, put your elbow into the shin then crank?  It hurts and gives them a jolt, giving you time to spin to face them.  I've done this a couple of times and it has gotten me out of it every now and then.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 3, 2006)

I think you'll find experienced grapplers feet aren't as easy to get a hold of 

But if they are going to give it to you, take it


----------

